# São Paulo the soul of Brazil



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hey guys I've done many threads before about São Paulo but they have never been popular,I hope to put very nice pictures here showing since the luxury to the dirty and sick são paulo's side.*
*Thanks and I hope you like it*


São Paulo - SP/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr



Liberdade @ São Paulo por Adalberto Gonzaga, no Flickr


Figuras do Bairro Jardins - São Paulo/SP por Ale Melo |<̲̅Θ̲̅>̲̅|, no Flickr


Bairro do Jardins, São Paulo - Brasil por FLÁVIO NASCIMENTO, no Flickr




São Paulo - SP/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP/BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros - SP por Acauã Fonseca, no Flickr


Prédios Marginal Pinheiros São Paulo /Buildings Marginal Pinheiros São Paulo por La calle, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/5371918998/


mooca por gaf.arq, no Flickr


Ibirapuera por Serlunar, no Flickr


Paraisópolis por Maíra Soares, no Flickr


Concreto na Cidade do Sol por Fabio Raphael, no Flickr


Paulicéia Arquitetônica por Fabio Raphael, no Flickr


Estação da Luz, e a Lei cidade Limpa? por Fabio Raphael, no Flickr


São Paulo 0003 por Jo.F, no Flickr]


Alameda Santos, SP por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil por Flavio Sartori, no Flickr


Edifício Palácio Quinta Avenida, São Paulo por pedro kok, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Facades, Vila Mariana por TheFutureIsUnwritten, no Flickr


Vila Mariana por Nando Arruda, no Flickr


Pq Vila Lobos por Marciobien, no Flickr


Skate - Parque Vila Lobos - 2008 por bozobozoca, no Flickr


Parque do Povo por Brazilfox, no Flickr


Rua Augusta por Thiago Piu, no Flickr


Copan's belvedere and Círcolo Italiano building por gandhalfthewhite, no Flickr


Masp por c.alberto, no Flickr


Parque da Independência por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


Sala São Paulo por Ricardo Martins (RM FOTOS), no Flickr


Caminhada pela Rua José Paulino 20/09/2010 por Marta Senadora, no Flickr


Oscar Freire - São Paulo - SP por Wagner AB Junior, no Flickr


Oscar Freire entre a Haddock Lobo e a Bela Cintra por Nícholas Tebet, no Flickr


Café Havanna por Nícholas Tebet, no Flickr


SÃO PAULO por Yahoo! Notícias, no Flickr


DSC01923 por metasp, no Flickr


São Paulo Abril 046 por Evanil (Ni), no Flickr


Jardins por guilherme_marcato, no Flickr


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

amazing photo from são paulo


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Seriously brazilteen, how do you come up with these awful thread titles?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit.


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

very touching pics of sao paulo!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Bixiga - São Paulo por Lourenco_BR, no Flickr


Na Bela Vista, centro de São Paulo por Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú 3 - São Paulo por Serlunar, no Flickr


Nightfall over Berrini por Luciano Munhoz, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosvn/5709525408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosvn/5708959937/in/photostream


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Comments so we can go to the next page


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/5061702570/



ruy ohtake, hotel unique, sao paulo brazil april 2006 por seier+seier, no Flickr


vila_olimpia_im03 por Indi Vila Olímpia, no Flickr


vila_olimpia_im02 por Indi Vila Olímpia, no Flickr


vila_olimpia_im06 por Indi Vila Olímpia, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

sao paulo por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Pinacoteca - Ângulo Panorâmico por 気 - Spirit - 気, no Flickr


Avenida 9 de Julho, São Paulo por twiga_swala, no Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> Seriously brazilteen, how do you come up with these awful thread titles?


not sure if that's sarcasm or not, but if you continue to post comments like that you will get banned. So heads up to all you trolls....

I'm liking this thread Brazilteen!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ^^


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

Great City. One of the best in Brazil!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

almost the next page


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

brazilteen said:


> Might more people look when the title is ridiculous...as MEXICO CITY ONE COOL CAPITAL


It's all subjective, the guy who created that thread it's on his right of naming the thread as he wants. If the thread has survived is because of many mexican forumers who have keep posting on it and that doesn't mean people from other countries do not visit it, don't wait to everybody who enters here to leave a comment. Just keep posting photos and make this the thread from Sao Paulo please. The same has happened with a Sao Paulo thread in Latinscrapers, every two weeks someone opens a different thread. 
On the other hand Brazil is a huge country, I'm just asking, why you say Sao Paulo is the soul from Brazil?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with you but it is nice to see some comments anyway I don't think MEXICO CITY ONE COOL CAPITAL is a ridiculous title but I got nervous about acoustic comment(I'll delete my post)

I said São Paulo is Brazilian soul because it is the place where you find whole Brazil in cultural,economics and etinicaly too...so it is the soul of the country cuz there is every Brazil.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Av. Paulista, São Paulo, SP por pedro kok, no Flickr


Hyatt - São Paulo por Fernando Xambre, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Ano Novo Chinês por Rodrigo Yoshioka, no Flickr


Dia Mundial sem Carro por Thiago Fenolio, no Flickr


Sem título por Gustavo Minas, no Flickr


Sem título por Gustavo Minas, no Flickr


Sem título por Gustavo Minas, no Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

I always thought Rio was the soul of Brazil.

Anyway, nice pics of Sao Paulo.:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo por J Felipe, no Flickr


São Paulo skyline por J Felipe, no Flickr


Sem título por J Felipe, no Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome photos, brazilteen! What a city! Truly epic!! :happy:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

THANKS PARISIANGIRL I LOVE UR COMMENTS BECAUSE THEY ARE GENERALLY GREAT THANKS keep visiting the thread I'll do more updates tomorrow I hope


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure will, thanks! Looking forward to lots more great photos here very soon. So nice to see the _many_ faces of São Paulo. 

Great work with this thread btw:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aragao/4406995093/


Av. Paulista por yaahlopes, no Flickr


Marcha da Liberdade por Fora do Eixo, no Flickr


Sem título por laçosinvisiveis, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*São Paulo street fashion*


Augusta x Oscar Freire por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


Augusta x Oscar Freire por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


Augusta x Oscar Freire por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


Augusta x Oscar Freire por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


Zipper Galeria - Personas por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Floresta de Concreto e Aço por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Moema por Bemarinho, no Flickr


United Colors of Benetton | IMG_6463 por jikatu, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana Ortodoxa por Lourenco_BR, no Flickr


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics!! :cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Alameda Santos, SP por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr

*By tchello*


----------



## MARSFACZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful Sao Paulo..I like that kind of cities..just one thing all the buildings seem to have designed by the same architect.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ the downtown buildings are all boxy so that is why they look all the same but it is a kind of architecture that began here in the 60's and will never leave us SADLY 

Anyway I love Sp and Thanks for ur comment ^^


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo at night - 02 por sergiocruz, no Flickr


São Paulo, sunday afternoon por sergiocruz, no Flickr


Paulista Av - São Paulo, Brazil, 01 por sergiocruz, no Flickr


Straight Lines por sergiocruz, no Flickr


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

brazilteen man, great job, really i like much the images of the Sao Pablo City, I believe that is the first city of Brazil, true?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah it is Brazilian largest city


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> Yeah it is Brazilian largest city


Oh! Alright.


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

Epic. Truly amazing.

I love my country and my state, people should know more this city.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Great collection of images there brazilteen. Your photo choices capture the essence of a truly great city which I intend to visit in the future. 

Great work - keep it up!


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

Guaporense said:


> Salvador the soul? come on...
> 
> Sao Paulo is the soul because there are about 20 million brasilians there, the city is the core of the entire country. Salvador has 3.5 million people in their metropolitan area and in reality are a peripheric city in terms of influence and power in the country. Porto Alegre and Belo Horizonte are much more influential in the country.





JuniorPotter50 said:


> I agree with guaporense... I really don't think Salvador is the "soul". I know that it represents a lot our culture in general, but is too much 'bahiana'. São Paulo, on the other hand, represents the Brazilian culture, in general including 'bahiana', 'caipira' (from the countryside), 'carioca' (from Rio), etc.
> 
> And brazilteen, congratulations! I love this city and your thread represents its beaty and buzz! =D





^^
I don't know, It's not what I meant, numbers and power never came to me when I thought about it. I actually had New Orleans in my mind so, Salvador kinda just clicked because of the hospitality, the culture, the warmth, etc, of its people but never mind, It's just a different point of view. Im from Sao Paulo and I get it. I know what you guys are saying but still, Brazil is NOT, only Rio and Sao Paulo.
And again, keep it up brazilteen, love the thread!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo por Artur Queiroz, no Flickr


MARCHA DA LIBERDADE - SP 2011 por bfernandes, no Flickr


Coletiva de Lord Of The Dance por Yahoo! Notícias, no Flickr


Jd. Botânico de São Paulo por Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

25 - JAN - 2011 - 3º BIKE TOUR SP por Ale Vianna, no Flickr


Skyline por c.alberto, no Flickr


Parque Estadual do Jaraguá por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5615092268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777893127/in/set-72157625838183882









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360743313/in/set-72157625838183882


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> Festa alemã em SP por Estadão.com.br, no Flickr
> 
> ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

It is mainly a german party but other european smaller "colonies" show their culture there too


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*All above from this album --> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625838183882/with/5360747451/*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Big Town por Samchio., no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Marginal Pinheiros. por Samchio., no Flickr


my house. por Samchio., no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*London? HAHAHA no It's Sampa*

Viaduto do Chá por J Felipe, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jk mall and offices project and construction*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing pics... Sampa is fantastic.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks and I agree with u


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Sao Paulo Panorama por leo_neves, no Flickr


Monumento aos Bandeirantes por Julio Brunet Rocha, no Flickr


Cidade Limpa por phguereta, no Flickr


terraço itália por renatamiyagusku, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

SÃO PAULO por Yahoo! Notícias, no Flickr


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

do not mind i ask this question here,

Sao Paulo skyline is huge and dense enough, a 600m building will make SP a 110% perfect skyline... but why...no?

height restriction?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know I agree with you but I don't know why they don't let the city has a supertall


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

khoojyh said:


> do not mind i ask this question here,
> 
> Sao Paulo skyline is huge and dense enough, a 600m building will make SP a 110% perfect skyline... but why...no?
> 
> height restriction?


Yes, there is a legal height restriction throughout the city. Partly because of local airports, partly to prevent too much built area in a single location due to potential traffic problems.


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

mopc said:


> Yes, there is a legal height restriction throughout the city. Partly because of local airports, *partly to prevent too much built area in a single location due to potential traffic problems.*


And that's the most stupid law I ever heard...São Paulo has, nonetheless, one of the worst traffic in the planet...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ sixdegrees, stop trolling or you will be suspended.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Banco De São Paulo por Marcelo K, no Flickr


Arquitetura 02 por Marcelo K, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr


São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr


São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr


São Paulo por Babi Carvalho 1, no Flickr


_a preciosa por .merchan, no Flickr


Auditório Ibirapuera por Ricardo Castro, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Panorama - Museu do Ipiranga (Museum) por Pedro del Valle BR, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Efigênia por Pedro del Valle BR, no Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú por Pedro del Valle BR, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera - São Paulo por Pedro del Valle BR, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yracema por GutoAbreu, no Flickr


Dê preferência à vida por Dê Preferência à Vida, no Flickr









By Carlos Alkmin http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/6003713004/in/photostream

*August 5th picture*

Ponte Estaiada por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Estrada de Ferro Sorocabana por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Pop Art por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Parque Villa-Lobos por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Orquidário Ruth Cardoso por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Ifigênia por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Rua Avanhandava por Thiago Piu, no Flickr


Skyline por c.alberto, no Flickr


Saída no Ed. Martinelli por Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

A rainny day in São Paulo por Serlunar, no Flickr


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

Getting and getting better this stuff, congrats!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6020430246/in/[email protected]/


Frenéticas luzes por Klauss Schramm, no Flickr


Faria Lima X Rebouças por Roberto Oya, no Flickr


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

love this city


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos, as always. Just adore São Paulo!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Parisian girl,TEBC and Thicken


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Jardim Botânico - São Paulo por Luiz Kessler, no Flickr


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Waw!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Centro por André C.S, no Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheers: nice photos.


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscapes taken very beautiful & vivid


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

brazilteen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6020430246/in/[email protected]/


Nossa senhora! Que bairro é esse?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Não sou de São Paulo/I'm not from São Paulo


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Sem título por luisvarinha, no Flickr


São Paulo (Unique Hotel Bar) por Witold Riedel, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

KK


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo por Peteris2009, no Flickr


paris 6 08 por newtoNSantos, no Flickr


Loja de carros importados na Av. Europa - São Paulo - SP - Brasil por Cristian D. F., no Flickr


Porsche 911 Turbo (997) por Natassya France (New Flickr), no Flickr


1ª BIENAL INTERNACIONAL GRAFFITI FINE ART por BN Foto, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

By tchello


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*BY TCHELLO http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432496*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Armin Van Buuren-PACHA CLUB São Paulo*


----------



## Limus (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, what a mansion!
Now, that's a graffiti, not these trashes seen on the streets.
Your collection is the beautiful landscape of São Paulo, there's no better place to be called soul of Brazil, it's by far the most diversified city in this country, representing africans, japaneses, portugueses, italians, germans, russians and a junky youth too.
I found ridiculous the placard ''State, stop killing our young people.'', raised by the ''esquerdopatas'' manifestings. 
Anyway, your photos represents another SP form what the press shows. I never thought that were so many beautiful places in the city. 
So I have a question for you, what did SP had most improved in the last ten years?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Berrini Avenue region, by Gabo Morales


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW WHATA SPEACHLESS SCENE :O


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

01











02











03










04











05











06











07











08











09











10











11











12











13











14











15











16











17











18











19











20











21











22











23











24








By tchello


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

by: photo.qiz.net.br


by: Beto Lemela



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

by: cavacafe.com.br


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Next page


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

NEXT


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*São Paulo by TCHELLO*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Paulista por Ju Lopes, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nando_goncalves/6096951237/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nando_goncalves/6090672447/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nando_goncalves/6083337563/in/[email protected]/


Like it's always sunny por stephaniemiyazaki, no Flickr


Despedida do Estádio Palestra Itália por Icaro Limaverde, no Flickr


Poste - Banespa - SP por anacgalante, no Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have never seen these scenes, in the movies they only show the favelas hno:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ That's sad but we do have favelas so they can show it but they


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> ^^ That's sad but we do have favelas so they can show it but they


yeah, it will happen more if we brazilian keep spreading around the world a imagen from brazil with Samba, Carnaval, Tropicalia, bunda lélé ..:lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ You're right


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Old pics of SP*

*1920*









*1902(ACTUAL PAULISTA AVENUE)*


















*1970*









*1862*










*1940*

São Paulo - Banespa, final dos anos dos anos 1940 - FAL por jcnlour, no Flickr

*1960 A HIPPIE FAIR*

Feira Hippie - Praça da República -anos 1960 - FAL por jcnlour, no Flickr

*1905*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*By Neipsky*

*Butantã metro station*


















*Butantã Institute-where they do care and make researches about snakes*



























*Microbiology museum*



















*Soma Paulista Avenue shots*



















*An old house left in Paulista Avenue*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those old B/W photos! Very nice! :cheers2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks parisian girl


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

great photos


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

Wowow...São Paulo :cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

LOOK LIKE A VULCANO


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Sao Paulo would be so much nicer if they hadn't destroyed so many fine buildings from the past, seems to have been a Brazilian disease to destroy the past in the 60's and 70's, that's what makes Buenos Aires so special today as they had more respect for their heritage.
Still it's an interesting city going by these photos and they do have some very good modern structures.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ There's a huge old heritage in São Paulo downtown but it's all unused and invaded by cheap stores or homeless people.....BUT HOPEFULLY IN 2012 THE CITY HALL WILL BEGIN A WORK OF REBUILT OF SP DOWNTOWN


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

I can't work that aerial out. Whats the large patch of light on the left? Which way is the photo pointing?


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

cameronpaul said:


> Sao Paulo would be so much nicer if they hadn't destroyed so many fine buildings from the past, seems to have been a Brazilian disease to destroy the past in the 60's and 70's, that's what makes Buenos Aires so special today as they had more respect for their heritage.
> Still it's an interesting city going by these photos and they do have some very good modern structures.


I agree. But you need to give credit when it comes to urbanism in Brazil. Argentina was a relatively developed country by 1900 when Brazil had still only dirt roads and horse-driven carts.

Throughout the twentieth century Brazil has had a huge leap in quality and quantity. The problem is that our cities grow disorderly during the 60's and 70's with a big population boom, known as Population Explosion. This did not occurred in Argentina where the economy has always been much more connected to agriculture than to cities and industry itself. This prevented the famous exodus that occurred in Brazil and Mexico, for example, in Argentina. And helped to preserve a better quality of urban as well as keep their cities with less degraded areas.

The population explosion was responsible for the increased number of slums (Today 12% of Brazilians live in slums even though not all of them are poor) and urban poverty in most of our biggest cities. The 80s was the Lost Decade in America, in which all countries went into recession for ten years except for USA or Canada. There was no improvement whatsoever.

The nineties were a period of adjustment and reform. The fruits are just being felt today and many reforms are still being made. There are many middle-class Brazilians who still live in ugly houses which together resemble slums. The development of the country began in people's homes, until it reaches the streets, it'll take something like 20 years or more.

Only twenty years from now we will see a marked improvement in Brazilian urbanism. Although compare Brazil to Argentina is not a good idea, first because as we know Argentina is a small country with a small population if compared to Brazil. And second because each country has a different story of occupation that certainly affects the urbanism of each one. In general, neither Brazil nor Argentina have good urbanism compared with developed economies. And remenber that each country has a different occupation in accordance with the region being studied. There're regions in Brazil that have great urban quality and perfectly preserved historic buildings, as well as in Argentina there are regions in which the legacy were destroyed and urbanism is actually horrible.

in the near future maybe that comparison can be made, because we will have a Brazil that has gone through decades of social and economic improvements. For now we are still very marked by centuries of misery and poverty. In terms of historical heritage, I see that Brazil has generally much more important and well preserved historic heritage than Argentina's, because we still have almost intact colonial cities like Ouro Preto, Sao Joao del Rei, Tiradentes, Paraty and many others.

Therefore the issue of historic preservation is only true when comparing Sao Paulo or Rio de Janeiro to Buenos Aires. Overall, Brazil has much more historical heritage than Argentina and also an oldest and more original historic heritage in regard to buildings.


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

É uma pena! Uma matéria de São Paulo feita para o público do exterior, e, somente entram brasileiros e escrevendo em inglês..kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

mopc said:


>





JayT said:


> I can't work that aerial out. Whats the large patch of light on the left? Which way is the photo pointing?





brazilteen said:


> LOOK LIKE A VULCANO


Here is a few guidelines I drew, the blue lines are the two main rivers, the blue square is the city center, compare below same drawings on a map and on the aerial picture. The picture points north.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Abertura da Virada Esportiva 2011 por SESI SP, no Flickr


Exposição de Nelson Leiner na galeria da FIESP por SESI SP, no Flickr


Abertura da Virada Esportiva 2011 por SESI SP, no Flickr


Avenida Ipiranga, Sergio voltando ao seu lar. por Elias Rovielo, no Flickr


Cerimônia da posse da nova diretoria FIESP/CIESP por FIESP, no Flickr


correria por Weeth, no Flickr


DSC00290 por Vilma Bieniek Paessens, no Flickr


DSC00263 por Vilma Bieniek Paessens, no Flickr


DSC00211 por Vilma Bieniek Paessens, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive posted some pics ^^


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*São Paulo by me*


IMG_5679 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


IMG_5675 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


IMG_5673 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


IMG_5660 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


IMG_5642 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


IMG_5632 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sao Paulo!! Oh my God I must go!!!

Truly epic images ;D


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Sao Paulo!! Oh my God I must go!!!
> 
> Truly epic images ;D


 Thanks


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*By KASchramm*


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Pics!
__________________


Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*VILA MADALENA-São Paulo's hippie/cool district*









































































By KASchramm again


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ New pics


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Npecanhuk





































By Dauby










By Mauarg










By Jackpkn


----------



## Rodrigo Albert Salib (Sep 27, 2011)

*São Paulo*

São Paulo got my heart!! I mean, these pics...lol! As a brazilian, mineiro(from Minas Gerais), these pics make me proud about SP!! Brazil is getting better, for sure! Congratulations....u got the paulistas felling!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Jackpkn


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

2011 MISS UNIVERSE COMPETITION por Bruce C., no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gestaodeimagem/5781121979/


Waiting to Enter New Balance Store por New Balance Athletic Shoe, no Flickr


Ação Festa de Lançamento do Programa Rádio Café por Radio Oi FM, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*São Paulo christmas decoration 2011*


Light Trees por k.jessen, no Flickr


Fogos de Natal por k.jessen, no Flickr


Pátio Paulista por Rejane Souza, no Flickr


*(Campinas mall...1h30 from São Paulo)*

Shopping Iguatemi - Campinas (S.Paulo) por mauriciomusikal, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

In front of Conjunto Nacional Avenida Paulista Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista 4 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Outside, Sao Paulo, Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Favela Paraisopolis 4 Streetscene Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by night 6 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Liberdade Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Sao Paulo my Favorite City


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Agree with you


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Alexpilsen said:


> I agree. But you need to give credit when it comes to urbanism in Brazil. Argentina was a relatively developed country by 1900 when Brazil had still only dirt roads and horse-driven carts.
> 
> Throughout the twentieth century Brazil has had a huge leap in quality and quantity. The problem is that our cities grow disorderly during the 60's and 70's with a big population boom, known as Population Explosion. This did not occurred in Argentina where the economy has always been much more connected to agriculture than to cities and industry itself. This prevented the famous exodus that occurred in Brazil and Mexico, for example, in Argentina. And helped to preserve a better quality of urban as well as keep their cities with less degraded areas.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your informative response. Yes, I fully understand what you are saying here, and of course different countries develop in different ways. I,m not suggesting that all of Argentina is better than Brazil, of course not, however it is a sad fact that cities such as Rio de Janeiro did not respect their wonderful heritage in the period say between 1960 and 1990 and lost far too many important buildings.
This had nothing to do with socio/economic conditions but rather a blatant disregard for a wonderful heritage in the quest to be "modern".
Of course Rio and Sao Paulo were not by any means the only cities to suffer from this in the "lost decades", it happened to many cities worldwide.
Still, as you rightly say, there is still quite a lot left and needs to be respected and restored to bring variety back to the cityscape. A wonderful example of this is going on in Germany and Poland at the moment and their cities have never looked so good.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos from Sao Paulo....:cheers2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for your comments ^^


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarde de cristales y volúmenes por Hotu Matua, no Flickr


BOVESPA por Hotu Matua, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

cameronpaul said:


> Thanks for your informative response. Yes, I fully understand what you are saying here, and of course different countries develop in different ways. I,m not suggesting that all of Argentina is better than Brazil, of course not, however it is a sad fact that cities such as Rio de Janeiro did not respect their wonderful heritage in the period say between 1960 and 1990 and lost far too many important buildings.
> This had nothing to do with socio/economic conditions but rather a blatant disregard for a wonderful heritage in the quest to be "modern".
> Of course Rio and Sao Paulo were not by any means the only cities to suffer from this in the "lost decades", it happened to many cities worldwide.
> Still, as you rightly say, there is still quite a lot left and needs to be respected and restored to bring variety back to the cityscape. A wonderful example of this is going on in Germany and Poland at the moment and their cities have never looked so good.


The population explosion in the 70s and 80s was one of the major culprits in the destruction of historic buildings in Brazil. Of course it was not the only one. The lack of investment and lack of political will are other causes.

There is no point to make comparison between Brazil and Germany or Poland. Germany is one of the most developed countries in the world with an average income four times higher than the Brazilian. Poland is a developed country, member of the European Union, which in turn receives incentives and direct investment of some of the greatest powers of the world that are in the same block. Germany received substantial sums of investment in the postwar period destined to restorations and reconstructions, wich ones are being invested in Poland now by EU, just like they did to Portugal or Spain.

Brazil on the other hand only recently IS being solving problems like homelessness, hunger, violence and poverty. A better urban planning is already underway, but at a much slower speed than it had been in the Postwar Europe, period in which most of the restorations were made ​​in Germany and slower than in Poland wich receives direct investiments from European Funds. Actually, in Brazilian cities you can see numerous restorations of historic buildings, streets, avenues, squares etc, as well as a greater concern for a better urbanism. This is something new here, since just 30 years ago Brazil was one of the poorest countries in Americas. Now we have the 8th better HDI. So as i said, we can compare Brazil to these countries in the near future, because social development directly influences the quality of urban planning and preservation of historic structures of a country.

Compare them now, is like compare South Korea in the 70s and Japan in the same period.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Sao Paulo....:cheers1:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Teatro Municipal por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


24ª Saída Fotocultura: Centro antigo de São Paulo - 05/02/2012 por dccarbone, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudioamaral/6761905901/in/photostream/


Entorno do MAS+ - Museu de Arte Sacra de São Paulo - 2012 por O Z I, no Flickr


São Paulo 458 anos (I) por Joilton Elias, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW :O


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Vila Madalena district*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Vila Madalena is the coolest pubs and bars district


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Next Page


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

NEEEXT


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo Teatro Municipal por Fmanta, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline por Fmanta, no Flickr


DSC_1007 por Fmanta, no Flickr


nossa São Paulo... por Henrique Alex, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Pfacco02022012-78-9.jpg por p.facco, no Flickr


Hotel Unique por Michael S Guimarães, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera - SP por Manuella Almeida, no Flickr


DSC01950 por diogow, no Flickr


From the footbridge linking Parque Ibirapuera and the new MAC-USP gallery por Clairex, no Flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice details.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=987415&page=272


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ :O


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

astounding, isn't it?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing new photos from Sao Paulo....kay:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Same region in 1980:


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sao Paulo is a very rich city. Love the pictures, keep them comming


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Untitled por Instituto Baccarelli, no Flickr


2012-04-28 at 04-45-47 por CLFerraz!, no Flickr


Untitled por DaigoOliva, no Flickr


Double arc por gus takatori, no Flickr


Isabeli Fontana por Eduardo Luderer., no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Símbolos de SP por Pzado, no Flickr


Sao Paulo (5) por xytse13, no Flickr


skyline_hsbc-25 por MattMawson, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful shots from Sao Paulo...kay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Modernity meets old world charm :banana:

Excellent pics from one of Latin America's most dynamic city.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SP is epic on every level.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry, Rio de Janeiro is the soul and heart of Brazil


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Ibirapuera c (261) por Sergio Zeiger, no Flickr


Ibirapuera c (56) por Sergio Zeiger, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Av. paulista por rvcroffi, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

brazilteen said:


>


wow...dramatic transformation.:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

brazilteen said:


>


WOW!!!
LOVE IT!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM SÃO PAULO*


20121223_IBIRA_24 por Sergio Alvarim .'., no Flickr


20121208_NATAL_13 por Sergio Alvarim .'., no Flickr


Natal Paulista 2012 por sorayasato, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Shopping Light por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ Awesome pics!! They should let these LED trees all year long :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! great decoration!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Great street decor !


----------



## moon993 (Oct 29, 2011)

brazilteen said:


>


Looks like a lot of building have been built between those years. I like the bridge in the 2011 image.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

You mean this?










Yeah you can say it's popular











It's called Octavio Frias de Oliveira Bridge, or just "ponte estaiada" (cable-stayed bridge)

Other angles


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

:lol: mexico have 50 millions of people in poverty 



Slice Shot said:


> A Mexican talking about poverty and social problems in other Latin American countries :|
> 
> *envy...* :banana::cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics guys and happy new year


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

next page


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

next


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

next


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Jockey Club de São Paulo por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Jockey Club de São Paulo por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Bixiga - Bairro de Sao Paulo por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


2011.08.28 - 729 por Léo Burgos, no Flickr


2012.03.25 - DSC_0096 por Léo Burgos, no Flickr


2011.08.28 - 610 por Léo Burgos, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Sem título por Portfólio Elisa Rodrigues - Fotógrafa, no Flickr


Canon Kodak colorplus 200 por mlsirac, no Flickr


Canon Eos 3000-Fuji superia xtra 400 por mlsirac, no Flickr


Sem título por mlsirac, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gleidson_gomes/7860843730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/8043434356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/8180564631/


Bairro Liberdade - São Paulo/SP por Giancarlos F. Martins, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

morumbi por ronaldom2012, no Flickr


Av. 23 de maio por Ale_Moraes_, no Flickr


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Just a great thread. Congrats, brazilteen. I should only post the source of the photos.










^^ Amazing view. Love it. I have other threads where I usually post SP pics and I would like to show more of this work, but I need the source. I have ever been looking for SP pictures but none of those I found are great as you post. Thanks.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Cool clip made by me.


----------



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Muito bacana o vídeo!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

280

DSC_0856 by edu marmello, on Flickr

281

Viaduto do Chá by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

282

Panorama Paulista by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr

283

IMG_4665 by JoÃ£o Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

oca por Tacio Valente, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLIC5565 por MARCELO]DONATELLI, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/7974927159/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/6352139674/in/set-72157625520181246/lightbox/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo por Dircinha -, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

By: Ricardo Motti
http://twistedsifter.com/2013/07/crescent-moon-over-sao-paulo-brazil/


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Interesting photos. When flying in and out of Brasil, which I do quite regularly, all I see of Sao Paulo is the airport! I must investigate the city someday.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Inauguração IWC Schaffhausen - JK Iguatemi por pixel.patricia, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/9257083788/in/photolist-f71YuU-eY5Vkq-eQVP5P-eR85qs-eQjyKa-ePDG2N-eKaAyN-eJkiUy-eJknDd-eFDTRN-eFtsRZ-eEUJ1a-eE7kG4-cHYjmy-ez3UKq-exXmbA-ewAr6g-ejhnKK-ej3YJm-ej3S3Y-ei5RFM-egudqw-egiS45-eg3BvA-efWqCx-efWqvX-efyWjo-efrfY9-ef46a3-eeopYX-eegVy4-eegX2T-eeh3Ae-eenBoG-eehLCR-eegUrx-eegVdp-eenDZS-eenB9m-eenDbq-eegUH2-eegRGk-eeouw3-eegWrg-eehNiT-eehNze-eeovcs-eenCfd-eenGc7-eeh1VZ-eegSni/lightbox/


Vila Madalena por FabioTNT, no Flickr


VILA MADALENA - FOTO ITACI BATISTA / AE por Itaci Batista, no Flickr


_HNR4761 por Henrique Godoy, no Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9609519458/in/photolist-fDaikY-fDaaBf-fDaaYJ-fCSBTR-fDabeU-fB1MiR-fzYNTN-fzHw2B-fxFu1Z-fxEKuz-fxFAdM-fxbzKf-fx8Eaf-fB9bVj-fxRJhe-fxEnVX-fxVaY5-fxVjXf-fxUTVb-fxEHUX-fxE2WV-fxFd8t-fxEuuB-fxEwJ2-fxUKbQ-fxV5Bw-fxURGb-fxEaHB-fxFwii-fxUGXq-fxWcif-fxFWMp-fxFrJ2-fxDVpx-fxWiuN-fxFapT-fxEkmK-fxE5Mx-fxFhhD-fxVx9J-fxVByS-fxUYaS-fxVEdq-fxED7e-fxVhKU-fxVnqQ-fxW1Uf-fxEfxi-fxEXKV-fxVGod-fxUqy5


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

7
http://www.flickr.com/photos/embarqbrasil/9617076016/in/set-72157635276033200


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*One of the top attractions of the city, its restaurants and bars*























































All from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.652242534802325.1073741826.652229548136957&type=3


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Walter Mancine por AndreaMatarazzo, no Flickr


a cidade grande e o verde por Tarse Cabello, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9456300134/in/photolist-fpC1zu-fouHnX-fouGX8-foJZdb-foJZuN-foJZ5L-fouHjt-fnGnEr-fmDGLR-fmSCCN-fmQMJL-fmwnK8-fkwCPv-fkLNrY-fkLNkA-fkLNwE-fkLNEq-fkLNds-fjeSBg-fiTevD-fmy5fP-fkqCVR-fknkMR-fk1y7z-fkfGHU-fkfGFy-fkfFB9-fk1y9n-fk1yqz-fjfNJ2-fizp3j-fikjDM-fhqTZw-fhbz5H-fhqvEL-fhr98E-fhr4cd-fhqGWb-fhbU1M-fhbL9r-fhqDqL-fhbxi4-fhraao-fhbn1v-fhqBJf-fhbHbt-fhqXho-fhqJ1U-fhr1ab-fhr5jj-fhbDW8


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

[2006] Sao Paulo Skyline por Diego3336, no Flickr


dois ônibus laranja por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


SALÃO LILLÓ 01 por restaurantlillo, no Flickr


0A6A4232 por Georg.S.Aalen, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

MAC-USP Ibirapuera por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


MAC-USP Ibirapuera por Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Parque Villa Lobos por Dudusp, no Flickr


Canon EOS M por Fmanta, no Flickr


Arquitetura de vidro por Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


Pça dos Sk8r por [ まこと ], no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/9382691063/in/pool-adoradoresdesaopaulo/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Edifício Martinelli por luisrftc, no Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú / Anhangabau valley por Deni Williams, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo 



Marcio Staffa said:


> http://www.novoestilodevivereconviver.com.br/vista360/index.html
> 
> Vista 31º andar
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Got density?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

New project for Faria Lima Avenue


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

By Sergio Mazzi


----------

